# Wood in Cross Mtn.



## ken_olivier (Dec 16, 2003)

On Mon. April 12 there was a log about 2/3 of the way from Mammoth to Snake Pit in Cross Mountain Gorge. It was up against a boulder Right of center. The log was partially visible Monday April 12 at approximately 3400 cfs. Beware of a breaking wave/hole which could obscure the hazard or cause a playboat to sub underneath the log. The center and left were clear.

Be alert and boat in control.

This log was not visible Sun April 12 at 4000cfs or Sat. April 3. at 2000cfs.
I don't know if this is a new hazard, has moved, or I never noticed it before.

KO


----------



## panaboater1 (Mar 30, 2004)

*cross still had a woody on sat. 4/17 (nt)*

wood was still there when we went down on the 17th.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I'm not sure where Mammoth is. I do know where snake pit is. Can you elaborate? Thanks


----------



## ken_olivier (Dec 16, 2003)

M-
Mammoth is also called The Osterizer by folks. Its the first major rapid in the canyon. So, once you've run that, start looking for the log.

The log was still there Tues 4/20 at about 3400 cfs, mostly hidden in the rock's pillow.
-KO


----------



## raft3plus (Apr 24, 2004)

*Cross Mountain - Log before Snake Pit*

Still there as of Thursday at 2500cfs. Right side not passable, slight pourover the stump. Bottom of three at right side of Riverbed with roots almost shaved off, puncture possible.

Osterizer = Mammoth Falls. Why? Who knows.

Will post footage from 4/22 run tomorrow.


----------

